# Practice Ammo



## ad5md (Feb 22, 2012)

I currently use the Federal Champion from Wal-Mart and thinking of trying the other brands like the Winchester WB and Remington (Grren/White box). Will there be any difference at all between the 3 brands all being 115 grains? Any disadvantages like barrel/slide getting easily dirty on a particular brand? Tnx

Ernie


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I've used all three at various times. The Federal is probably loaded to the lowest power level, but it's fairly accurate, so I use it fairly regularly. It may not work well in brand new guns (that are not broken-in yet), really dirty guns, or dry (unlubricated) guns. It just doesn't have much power to spare.

I've used a lot of the Winchester White Box value packs (bulk-packed box of 100 rounds), and although it functions fine, it's not very accurate in most of my 9mm Glocks, and it's not the MOST accurate factory load in any of my Glocks, in any caliber. I used to use it a lot, not so much anymore.

The Remington/UMC in the green/white box is available in two different types; FMJ target loads, and JHP defensive loads. I use the JHP loads for practice, as they are only a few dollars more per box than the FMJ ammo, and it gives me confidence that my guns and magazines will function reliably with JHP ammo. The Rem/UMC FMJ ammo is not very consistent in my experience, and I won't use it at all. If the choice is that ammo, or no ammo, I just save my pennies for next week...

Same thing with the imported steel-case stuff. Not in my guns, thank you.


None of these loads is noticeably cleaner than the others, in my experience. The different brands will probably shoot to a slightly different point of impact, but at close range, or if your shot groups are bigger than your hand at 7 yards, you probably won't notice much difference.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

ad5md said:


> I currently use the Federal Champion from Wal-Mart and thinking of trying the other brands like the Winchester WB and Remington (Grren/White box). Will there be any difference at all between the 3 brands all being 115 grains? Any disadvantages like barrel/slide getting easily dirty on a particular brand? Tnx
> 
> Ernie


Check out this thread and poll: http://www.handgunforum.net/home-defense-target-ammunition/29243-ammunition-dirty-smokey-shoot-use.html

I have found that PMC is also pretty dirty and *some* types of reloaded ammo. 
Don't be afraid of reloaded ammo, tho. 
Check out gun-deals.com - User-Submitted Gun & Ammunition Deals for a complete listing of ammo by vendor and manufacturer. I support gun-deals.com only through my membership. 
CC


----------

